# Australia working holiday visa programme may be extended



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Officials in Australia are considering expanding the working holiday visa programme as a way to fill jobs that Australians don't want. It would be part of a plan to fill tens of thousands of seasonal jobs in the hospitality and tourism sector which are not long term and generally not highly paid. The Australian Working [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia working holiday visa programme may be extended...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

